Ask HN: How to send emails without hardcoding them in source code? - anandnair
======
mtmail
The large transactional email sending services (sendgrid, mailgun, postmark,
...) support email templates, e.g.
[https://sendgrid.com/docs/User_Guide/Transactional_Templates...](https://sendgrid.com/docs/User_Guide/Transactional_Templates/create_edit.html)
and some have online editors. Then in your code you call an API method with
placeholders. [https://postmarkapp.com/developer/api/templates-
api](https://postmarkapp.com/developer/api/templates-api)

------
LinuxBender
Populate a template using a list of recipients, a subject, a body, which could
be in a database or a file.

------
edmanet
This is where I would start: [http://bfy.tw/JMKG](http://bfy.tw/JMKG)

